# umzug von tomcat 4 auf tomcat 6



## franzy (12. Aug 2010)

hallo,

ich habe eine webapp umgezogen von einem auf den anderen server und vom tomcat 4 auf tomcat 6. jetzt habe ich das problem, dass die umlaute im firefox als raute mit fragezeichen und im ie als eckige kästchen dargestellt werden. ich hab in der server.xml schon folgendes ergänzt export LC_ALL="de_DE@euro". nach einem neustart zeigt es trotzdem keine wirkung! ich versteh es nicht!

kann mir einer helfen. im netz gibt es so viele informationen die ich zu diesem thema nicht wirklich sortieren kann um daraus die lösung zu finden.

danke und grüße


----------



## Noctarius (12. Aug 2010)

Sendet die Webapp denn das richtige Encoding im HTML-Head mit?


----------



## franzy (12. Aug 2010)

hi,

hat sich erledigt, sorry, aber in den ganzen dateie war das utf-8 encoding angegeben. ich hab des geändert auf ISO-8859.

grüße


----------

